# Uncovered a Vintage Art Deco door handle



## RCO (Jul 15, 2018)

something about Friday nights this year , also found the 1913 penny and Orange cap on Friday nights this summer . but this Friday I was poking around the site of an old hotel which is near some railway tracks and in a pile of old shingles I saw a piece of metal and pulled this out 


I'm no expert when it comes to architectural salvage but everyone I showed it too thinks its really old , I was thinking 1920's or 30's art deco era but I found a local history book that talks about this hotel and its goes back much further to 1890's . also mentions that they specially were targeting the upper crust and used high end woods and such in the hotel design . 


it has no markings or anything that indicates who made it or when , its fairly large around 11 inches tall and 2 1/2 wide . the key hole in it is clearly for an older style key . 

there is numerous designs on it , including an "owl " , the sun , flowers/plants , vases , a thistle .


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Jul 15, 2018)

-

Possibly more Art Nouveau/Arts & Crafts rather than Art Deco?

​


----------



## RCO (Jul 15, 2018)

Old Wiltshire said:


> -
> 
> Possibly more Art Nouveau/Arts & Crafts rather than Art Deco?
> 
> ​





according to Wikipedia " art nouveau " was popular between 1890-1910 , which would of been the early days of this hotel 


also I haven't made any attempts to clean it , this was pretty much what it looked like when I found it


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 15, 2018)

I agree with Old Wiltshire. Art Nouveau was most popular then in Europe, but it was still very strong in America (and, we assume, Canada) in the 1920s. Art Deco is more of a later 1920s movement. My room is full of Art Nouveau stuff and is set for 1918. Art Deco dominated the 1930s.


----------



## historic-antiques (Jul 18, 2018)

Beautiful designs!!  You don't find such craftsmanship today!!  Great find, and probably worth money (house remodeler or decorator especially)


----------



## RCO (Jul 18, 2018)

historic-antiques said:


> Beautiful designs!!  You don't find such craftsmanship today!!  Great find, and probably worth money (house remodeler or decorator especially)




the detail and craftsmanship are clear indicators of its age , we just don't make stuff like this today . its to bad there isn't some markings on it which name a company as a way to date and trace it to its maker 

really have no clue as to its value , was going to try and gently clean it up a bit , see if some of the rust and stains come off 

but at this points its a neat souvenir of a vintage and long forgotten hotel


----------

